# Top 10 Best States for Personal Freedom



## Jeepwidow (Mar 18, 2009)

Top 10 Best States for Personal Freedom 
by Human Events 

06/30/2009 


Compiled by the Mercatus Center, a nonprofit public policy research center affiliated with George Mason University, using a wide swath of comparative data to determine personal freedoms, including alcohol and drug laws, asset-forfeiture rules, and education regulations.

What do ya'll think?

1. Alaska

2. Maine 

3. New Mexico

4. Arkansas

5. Texas

6. Missouri

7. Oregon

8. Idaho

9. Virginia

10. Wyoming


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

I like it since I'm moving to Maine in a few months. Then again, I haven't felt my personal freedoms restricted in NC other than the fact you can't buy alcohol on Sundays until noon


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

I lived in Virginia for 20 years, and moved to NC for freedom. I thought Virginia was intensely interested in every single aspect of my personal life.


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

All states of the union have dual personalities. "The state" in legislative code refers to the constitutional state. "This state" in legislative code refers to the federal zone that has been imposed to accommodate the extra controls required of 14th amendment "citizens".

As all legislation these days is intended to control these 14th amendment citizens, should you find yourself in "this state" you shall be highly regulated.

On the other side of the fence, within the state, all personal liberties are still in effect.

If you don't understand this concept you are going to be controlled in whichever "residence" you choose to adapt.

Should you doubt this concept take a look at the following Wisconsin "code" and attempt to put any other spin upon it:



> 29.011(1)
> (1) The legal title to, and the custody and protection of, all wild animals *within this state* is vested in *the state *for the purposes of regulating the enjoyment, use, disposition, and conservation of these wild animals.


and this code from the state of Washington



> RCW 82.04.200
> "In this state," "within this state."
> 
> "In this state" or "within this state"* includes all federal areas lying within the exterior boundaries of the state.*


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

That is Human Events manipulating the Mercatus Center data.

Check out what the Mercatus Center itself says on this topic:

"We find that the freest states in the country are New Hampshire, Colorado, and South Dakota, which together achieve a virtual tie for first place. All three states feature low taxes and government spending and middling levels of regulation and paternalism."

http://www.mercatus.org/PublicationDetails.aspx?id=26154


I would be beyond suspicious of any list of "most free" that includes Maine. The tax burden there is horrific.


----------



## Jack T. (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd replace Oregon with Oklahoma. . .but other than that, the list looks pretty solid.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I'd have to disagree, I live in Maine...there are still "dry" towns here and many Maine neighbors WILL stick their nose in your business...and our current Gov. is wanting to tax and fee everything..

And the same goes for Alaska...on the dry town issue....

Misery and Texas seem like better choices...


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I wouldn't put Virginia on that list. It's not so much that the taxes are high as that everything is taxed.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

TurnerHill said:


> That is Human Events manipulating the Mercatus Center data.


It took me all of about a minute to figure out that Human Events are not "manipulating" the data.

They report exactly what they say they are reporting which is the Mercatus Data on Personal Freedom.

If you want rankings based on other criteria (Fiscal Policy, Regulatory Policy, and Economic Freedom) they are in the Mercatus report as well. 

Maine is horrible when it comes to Economic Freedom (which I imagine is mostly the tax burden) where it ranks 49th.

There is also an Overall Freedom Ranking that combines the Economic and Personal Freedom rankings.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

NoClue said:


> I wouldn't put Virginia on that list. It's not so much that the taxes are high as that everything is taxed.


Interesting, as Virginia is 13th on the Economic Freedom list while NC is down in 26th. Don't have time now to check out the critieria they used in making this ranking.

Edit: Sorry, just realized you werent the same person who posted on VA above


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I'd consider Idaho so-so...

I've done some research into the sale of farm foods such as raw milk and eggs. Both have numerous restrictions which boggles my mind considering this is an agricultural state. 

In summary, raw milk sales are illegal unless you have a permit issued by the sate. The state has not issued one for over 15 years since nobody wants to spend the massive amount of money to come into compliance with all the rules.

You can sell eggs, if you have under 300 birds, but can only do so from your property and the cartons have to be marked in specific ways. So, no farm fresh eggs at the farmer's market.

It's food for crying out loud! Food that people have been eating for eons.

The gun laws are pretty good. It's a "shall issue" state meaning as long as you are not a convicted felon, crazy, or have an active restraining order against you, they have to issue a permit. It cost money though (I think around $45 here). I don't agree with having to obtain a permit to exercise a constitutional right.

They are "open carry" (as long as the firearm can be readily seen on your person or in a vehicle, it's legal).

I've heard that if your child is registered in school, the school can "force" them to attend. As long as they are not registered, they don't seem to care much. The school has to allow your home-schooled child participate in whatever classes or extra-curricular activities you wish.

I've known people to go to jail for very small amounts of marijuana. I've also known people to go to jail for drinking or possessing alcohol under age. The state used to allow an open beer inside a vehicle as long as it wasn't the driver, but they have sicne changed that. Some cities didn't allow it even when the state did. 

I believe all liquor stores are kind of semi-owned by the state. I'm not sure but I don't think they are open Sundays or on voting day.

I think Idaho is like 95% federal lands, so we have all their restrictions on forest use. You have to buy a permit to cut a Christmas tree. There's a free permit to collect mushrooms an they must be sliced in half lengthwise. You have to buy a permit to cut firewood.

I've known people to serve time in jail for killing an elk or deer out of season, but get nothing for assaulting a police officer or their spouse.

Our particular county does not have building codes outside of a septic permit. The power company won't connect you unless your system has been signed off by a license electrician. Some counties do have strict building codes and "land use planning".

In the town I live near you can't let your cat run loose. They must be on a leash or otherwise contained to your property. I don't know if I have ever heard of such a law anywhere else. We are a logging community and the same city has even tried to prevent trucks from parking on the street. In the same city, it's illegal to use any kind of wheeled device (other than wheelchairs or strollers) on the sidewalk downtown. The focus was bicycles and skateboards, but it technically also includes tricycles, Big-wheels, etc.

Midwifery is illegal if they charge a fee. It's considered practicing medicine without a license.

I guess the saving grace is that short of federal laws nobody but the prosecuting attorney of the county where the crime occurred can prosecute you, so if they choose not to, that's all she wrote.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

All lists are manipulated by people as thats who makes the lists.Our personal freedoms are infringed by all states counties townships you name it they've got a law or a code a permit or a tax for it.Seems like no matter where you go you'll have some sob sticking their nose into your affairs.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

I didn't think Connecticut was on the list (when I clicked on).


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

TurnerHill said:


> That is Human Events manipulating the Mercatus Center data.
> 
> Check out what the Mercatus Center itself says on this topic:
> 
> ...


I wondered where SD was on the list. Other lists like this always list it high.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

south dakota and new hampshire suck for homeschool. Of course, my state, PA is the worst!


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

lorian said:


> south dakota and new hampshire suck for homeschool. Of course, my state, PA is the worst!


In what sense does NH suck for homeschool?

Bear in mind, I ask as a homeschooling New Hampshire parent. So answer carefully, lest I get the impression that you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

TurnerHill said:


> In what sense does NH suck for homeschool?
> 
> Bear in mind, I ask as a homeschooling New Hampshire parent. So answer carefully, lest I get the impression that you don't know what you're talking about.


I am not her but I'm going to guess she means in comparison to states that have no/minimal regulations on homeschooling like mine? :shrug: 
http://www.hslda.org/laws/default.asp


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, this list is next to worthless because they don't really define what freedom is. It's like asking which ten states are the most beautiful. It's very subjective.

Freedom to me means being able to live how I want to live without government intervention or excessive taxes on my labors. I like the vision of a government laid out by our founding fathers and I consider that my "baseline" for being free.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

In addition, I reckon you'd need to consider the situation of the person being asked in the state. If you find a man living in a remote cabin in the wilds of Maine and ask if he finds Maine to be "free" and he's never lived anywhere else, then he's probably going to say it's pretty free, yep. 

I know a lot of folks I encounter who believe we're still free. They spout off about democracy or their rights and I just keep thinking that they're about as free as one of my cows wandering around in the pasture. Yep, you're free except you can't get over the fence and you'll remain free right up to the time we want to eat you. 

In America today, so long as you send your kids to public indoctrination centers, have a normal salaried job, pay your taxes without complaint, and live exactly like 99% of the rest of the population then you can consider yourself "free". 

The vast majority of us on this forum are in the 1% group. That's why we've gathered here. We know that freedom is an illusion, industrialism is a lie, and civilization is fleeting.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

What no Ohio?? They don't think the over taxed (I know everyone says they are....but look at Ohio's numbers) under funded state of Ohio is on the top 10??? Just because we can't move a muscle without filling out a form and paying an arm (we get to keep our leg till the next form) to do anything doesn't mean we aren't a great place to live. 

I didn't realize there were places in the US with personal freedom (only have lived in Ohio and Hungary)....Think I may just keep that list, in the event we ever need to job hunt.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

VA should probably come in dead last! That's why when all my ducks are inline; I'm moving out of state! Too much law is made as they go and is intrepreted as it fits the needs of the government. Not to mention most of the folks are just plain nosey and troublesome. For some of those Virginians out there; I said most folks not all. Just my two cents.


----------



## Vash (Jan 19, 2014)

Thread Necro!


Can this list be updated?


----------

